# Drole de bruit (un souffle) en provenence de mon PB 15"



## intra (19 Février 2006)

Salut,

Depuis quelques temps j'ai constaté un drole de bruit en provenence de mon PB 15". 
Conf:
Maq Os X tiger 10.4.5.
CPU 1.67 
I Go ram
acheté fin septembre 2005

J'ai remarqué c bruit quelques temps avoir fait la MaJ 10.4.4 mais je ne suis pas sur que il n'exitait pas avant. J'ai verifié mon PB avec le Apple Hardware Test et tout marche bien. Ce bruit a l'air d'un souffle qui change d'intensité en fonction de je ne sais pas trop quoi. 

Avec la MaJ 10.4.5 rien est changé. 

J'ai fait des autres essayé et voila mes dernieres conclusions:

Controle de temperature et d'activation des ventilos:

1) la temperature du processeur depasse rarement les 55 degrés et quand elle grampe au de la de 60 degrés il y a le ventilo (normale) qui se met en route.

2) j'ai telechargé different logiciles pour verifier l'etat de la temperature du processeur et ils sont tous d'accord sur le resultat precedent.

3) un de ces logieciel (temperox) permet de monitorer l'activité de "deux" ventilos du powerbook et le resultat est que au cours d'une utilisation normal les ventilos ne sont pas activés.

Je commence a me demander si c'est pas un bruit normal peut etre du a l'activite du disque dur. Il faut dire que mon DD il est pratiquement plain et je me demande si ca n'implique je ne sais pas quoi au niveau de spotlight, stile le disque dur qui tourne en permanece pour avoir un acces rapide aux données.

Au meme temps le bruit apparait de que j'allume mon PB et il est toujours present quand il y a pas d'activité du disque dur (lecture ou ecriture) meme si des fois j'ai l'impression (en fait je suis presque sur) que le souffle change di'intensité en fonction de ce que je suis en train de faire.

Franchement la je ne sais plus quoi penser :rateau: et si quelqu'un a es idées, meme pour me confirmer que c bruit est normal, je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Février 2006)

intra a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quelques temps j'ai constaté un drole de bruit en provenence de mon PB 15".
> Franchement la je ne sais plus quoi penser :rateau: et si quelqu'un a es idées, meme pour me confirmer que c bruit est normal, je suis preneur.



Tu sembles être conscient de la présence et de la nécessité d'un ventilateur ... pourquoi y trouves-tu un problème?


----------



## lilimac54 (20 Février 2006)

intra a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Depuis quelques temps j'ai constaté un drole de bruit en provenence de mon PB 15".
> Conf:
> ...



comme tu peux voir dans ma signature j'ai un 17" & un 15" la premier à le DD presque plein et aucun bruit de souffle  
le second a un DD beaucoup moins rempli et c'est pareil rien  
donc peut tu nous detailler plus ce bruit  

@+


----------



## intra (20 Février 2006)

@ jo-6466

Le fait est que avec les tempreatures que j'ai le ventilateur ne devrait pas s'activer. Ca est confirmé par deux faits : le premier est que n'indique pas d'activité des ventilos et le deuxieme est que ce souffle est present meme au demarrage, donc a froid.

@lilimac54

Le probleme est que je ne sais pas comment detailler plus a part dire qu'il resseble au bruit d'un petit ventilo qui tourne a tres basse vitesse et qu'il se situe à peu pres sous le clavier un peu ver la droite en direction du cd/dvd rom. Il ne s'agit pas quand meme d'un bruit localisé mais assez diffusé.
Quand tu dis que tu n'as aucun bruit de souffle ca veut dire que t'as quand meme un bruit. Tu vois, je repete, je ne sais pas si ce bruit est un le bruit de fonctionnement du PB.


Merci a tous le deux


----------



## lilimac54 (20 Février 2006)

intra a dit:
			
		

> @lilimac54
> 
> Quand tu dis que tu n'as aucun bruit de souffle ca veut dire que t'as quand meme un bruit. Tu vois, je repete, je ne sais pas si ce bruit est un le bruit de fonctionnement du PB.
> 
> ...




alors oui j'ai un petit bruit sur le 17" et un encore plus faible sur le 15" 

je le califirai de petit grésillement 
mais je suis obligé de rapprocher l'oreille prés de l'ordi coté droit 

@ voir


----------



## intra (20 Février 2006)

Salut, 

moi aussi je dois m'approcher de mon PB pour entendre ce souffle mais si je suis dans un chambre sans aucun bruit (par example ma chambre avant de me coucher) je peux l'entendre a distance sans probleme. Je vais voir si je peux enregister le bruit ce soir pour te le faire entendre.

plus


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Février 2006)

Il y a déjà eu un thread sur le sujet http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94767&highlight=fichier+ventilo

Je rappelle ce que j'avais découvert à l'époque:
------------------------------------------------
"D'après cet article http://www.deleet.de/ray/pbfanfix.html il s'agirait de la volonté délibérée d'Apple de modifier de façon globlale sur tous les modèles la gestion du ventilateur.
Le ventilateur s'enclencherait SUR TOUS LES MODELES à 51° et s'arrêterait à 47° ... et il semblerait donc que dans les PB12 la température n'arrive pas,vu sa petitesse,à redescendre à cette valeur expliquant le fonctionnement permanent du ventilateur.
L'article propose de remplacer le fichier /systeme/biblioheque/extensions/AppleADM103x par une ancienne version non corrigée ....
Je viens de faire la manipulation sur mon PB12" et .... CA MARCHE !! .... silence absolu .. plus de soufflerie ... juste le tout petit ronronement du disque dur en collant son oreille sur le clavier mais c'est pas pratique pour taper   

Pour ceux que la manip interesse je redécris la procédure:
1) charger le logiciel d'extraction Pacifist ici http://www.charlessoft.com/
2) charger le package OSX 10.2.8 ici http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120245
3) faire une copie de sécurité du fichier /systeme/biblioheque/extensions/AppleADM103x.kext et supprimer ensuite le fichier
4) lancer Pacifist ... ouvrir le package 10.2.8 ... aller dans systeme et rechercher le fichier AppleADM103x.kext ... faire "extraire" vers /systeme/biblioheque/extensions/
5)rebooter après avoir laissé refroidir un peu votre PB ... le ventilo s'est définitivement calmé!!

Aujourd'hui
-----------
Un fort bruit de soufflerie est réapparu depuis l'installation de tiger (et il existe dès la mise sous tension de mon PB12)

J'ai refait la manipulation hier soir et miracle mon PB12 est redevenu silencieux (si ce n'est un très léger soufffle du coté du disque dur audible en approchant l'oreille du clavier)

Voilà ... si vous n'avez pas peur, tentez la manip sachant qu'l est toujours possible de réinstaller le cas échéant le fichier original sauvegardé au point 3)


.


----------



## intra (20 Février 2006)

Chalut,

je savais du 'probleme' du 12" et de la manipe a faire pour resoudre le probleme. Mais pour moi c'est un peu different premierement parce que j'ai pas un 12" et deuxiemement parce que en fonction de tous les tests que j'ai fait je suis presque sur que le "souffle" dont je parle ne vient pas des ventilos mais qu'il a un autre origine. J'e l'ai dejà dit dans un de messages precedents, ce bruit se situe a peu pres sous le clavier vers la cd/dvd rom (il est la le disque dur, non?). Donc moi je suis persuadé que ca vient du disque dur. La question est : c bruit est normal ou pas? 
Je ne l'avais pas remarqué avant de faire la mise a jour de tiger, la 10.4.4, et avec la 10.4.5 rien est changé. Ce soir je l'ai enregistré et vous pouvez le trouver sur ce site http://totuvach.free.fr/ (Archive.zip). le fichier zip contient deux fichers mp3 le premier V001.mp3 est celui avec le souffle le V002.mp3 je l'ai mis la juste pour comparer et il reprensent un eneregisterment loin de l'ordi. Juste pour vous donner des details en plus l'enregistrement du "souffle" a eté fait e placant le micro du coté droit de mon PB.

Vous en pensez quoi? 

Merci pour tous les commentaires


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Février 2006)

intra a dit:
			
		

> Chalut,
> 
> je savais du 'probleme' du 12" et de la manipe a faire pour resoudre le probleme. Mais pour moi c'est un peu different premierement parce que j'ai pas un 12" et deuxiemement parce que en fonction de tous les tests que j'ai fait je suis presque sur que le "souffle" dont je parle ne vient pas des ventilos mais qu'il a un autre origine. J'e l'ai dejà dit dans un de messages precedents, ce bruit se situe a peu pres sous le clavier vers la cd/dvd rom (il est la le disque dur, non?). Donc moi je suis persuadé que ca vient du disque dur. La question est : c bruit est normal ou pas?
> Je ne l'avais pas remarqué avant de faire la mise a jour de tiger, la 10.4.4, et avec la 10.4.5 rien est changé. Ce soir je l'ai enregistré et vous pouvez le trouver sur ce site http://totuvach.free.fr/ (Archive.zip). le fichier zip contient deux fichers mp3 le premier V001.mp3 est celui avec le souffle le V002.mp3 je l'ai mis la juste pour comparer et il reprensent un eneregisterment loin de l'ordi. Juste pour vous donner des details en plus l'enregistrement du "souffle" a eté fait e placant le micro du coté droit de mon PB.
> ...


C'est le bruit normal du disque dur à mon avis ... pas de quoi s'allarmer en tout cas à moins que  l'enregistrement ne reflète pas la réalité

Le site sur lequel tu nous envoyes est ton site? ... ça m'interesse la manière dont on a accès à tes répertoires .... comment fait-on?


----------



## intra (20 Février 2006)

Ok 
donc tu penses que ce le bruit du disque dur. Le fait est que les amis avec lequelles j'ai parlé et qui ont un PB quand je leur ai demandé d'approche l'oreille a l'ordi ils m'ont dit que ils n'ont rien entendu. Ca veut dire que mon DD est bruillant de facon particuliere. En tous cas pour ce qui concerne mes amis, j'ai pas pu verifier personellement. Il faut que je chope quelqu'un avev un PB 15" comme le mien pour comparer. En tous cas, meme si c'est le DD, il faut que je verifie si le niveau du bruit est normal ou pas.  

Pour ce qui concerne le site, ben c'est tout simple. J'avais un compte chez free (j'avais l'ADSL mais je crois que ca marche pour n'importe quel compte) et eux ils donnent la possibilité da'voir des pages perso de 100 Mo mais que tu peux augmenter jusqu'a 1 Go. La chose sympa est que tu peux avoir plusieurs pages perso en foction des comptes auxilieurs que tu as crée avec free (tout est expliqué sur le site de free). Par example sur un autre page web j'ai mis le site de mon association (si tu es interessé http://grain2folie.free.fr).
 Pour mettre les fichier sur la page perso c'est encore plus simple parce que tu peux le faire avec un simple client ftp. Moi par exemple je l'ai fait avec cyberduck.

@+ et encore merci de l'aide


----------



## pim (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

C'est quoi le disque dur de ton 15" ? Un toshiba 5400 tr/min ou 7200 tr/min ? Cherches pas plus loin 

Pour vérifier si oui ou non il s'agit d'un bruit provenant d'un disque dur, redémarre ta machine en bootant sur un disque dur externe.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Statoon (6 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,
Je constate moi aussi ce petit gresillement dans mon pwb 15", ça ne ressemble pas trop au  ventilo, plutot  à une activité disque, mais c'est trés bizarre, j'aimerai bien élucidé le pb....


----------



## Statoon (10 Mars 2006)

Salut.
J'ai trouvé le pourquoi du gresillement. Enfin non, pas le pourquoi, mais comment l'arrêter, du moins chez moi. 
Il suffit dans l'économiseur d'énergie, de regler le mac sur "normal" ou encore "meilleur économie d'énérgie".
Dés que c'est fait, hop, plus de gresillements !
En poussant un peu plus, je me suis aperçu que c'est la performance du processeur qui fait des siennes. Si elle est sur Maximale, ça gresille, avec Automatique, plus de soucis. Le truc est flagrant, il n'y a qu'a tester.
Je rappel ma config au cas ou : powerbook G4 15" , 1,25 ghz  , 1,25 Go de ram.
Je suis trés content de m'être débarasser de ce bruit, j'éspére que mon post vous aidera


----------



## Tox (11 Mars 2006)

Alors il s'agit d'un "défaut" connu concernant l'alimentation du processeur. Je vais tenter une petite recherche pour voir si je retrouve le pourquoi du comment...

EDIT : et voilà, pour ces anciens PB, il s'agit d'une histoire de NAP et de CHUD : ici et là.


----------



## Powerboobook HD (12 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi j'avais un grésillement coté gauche, en faite c'était le bloc d'alimentation qui était naze...


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2006)

Powerboobook HD a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'avais un grésillement coté gauche, en faite c'était le bloc d'alimentation qui était naze...


Dans ce cas précis, tu as eu une certaine chance, la nuisance étant liée à une cause externe au PB. Ce n'est malheureusement pas toujours le cas. D'ailleurs, dans le cas du MBP, plusieurs manipulations différentes peuvent produire ce bruit électrique.


----------

